
FDIC approves Square's industrial banking license - martythemaniak
https://twitter.com/fdicgov/status/1240378051411705857
======
smokyrails
sorry to hijack this, but I have no idea how else to contact you. Can you
update us on what's happening with blockbattle.net? I'm a fan and it's been
down for a while now =(

------
codemati
Press release here: [https://squareup.com/us/en/press/ilc-
update](https://squareup.com/us/en/press/ilc-update)

------
redis_mlc
Conditional, for 2021.

